# Other Chevrolet Steering Wheel in Cruze



## larinah (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey guys I have searched the forums but found nothing. I'm trying to see if anyone has installed a steering wheel from another Chevy in the Cruze?

I'm thinking Corvette C7 or Camaro. Yes I know the cruze is not a Sports car, but by the time I am done with it, it will look nothing like a Cruze.







in a good way.

So does anyone know If Chevy uses the same spline on all their steering racks and wheels?


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I know for sure the Camaro wheels fit! I've seen a few and have a Hotwheels Camaro wheel sitting in my garage waiting to be installed. I believe the Sonic RS wheels fit also, not sure what else.


----------



## larinah (Oct 2, 2013)

That would be awesome, I love the D Steering wheels on the C7s and was thinking along those lines. I kinda figured with the Sonic and Camaro since they look like they use the same airbag as the cruze.:blush:

Well @terryk2003 Make sure you write a DIY when you instal yours, that is unless I beat you to it.:laughing:


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

There is a HOW TO for the steering wheel change on the forum already! ccasion14:


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I like to have the bottom of the steering wheel open. I got use to holding my hand there some times when I drive. Like the looks of this wheel.

http://images.thecarconnection.com/...-door-lt-w-2lt-steering-wheel_100459874_l.jpg


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

search, dude did a camaro wheel and paddle shifters


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Quite a few transfer over, the issue is when you start going with wheels that have different style airbags like the ATS and what not. It's beyond my knowledge if you can swap the innards of your bag with the other cars airbag but you still will end up with Cadillac or Stingray/vette logo on your airbag cover.


----------

